# Touchy Feely husband touching single woman



## Romans922 (Sep 27, 2006)

So there is this touchy feely husband of wife and unborn child (not me) giving back rubs to a single woman [He doesn't necessarily mean anything bad by it]....


AND GO>>>>

[Edited on 9-27-2006 by Romans922]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 27, 2006)

Did you inadvertently hit post before you were done?

I got enough information to get the idea:
1. A married man is giving other woman back rubs.
2. He doesn't mean anything bad by it.

That man is acting very foolishly.

He has no business giving other women back rubs. I'm surprise his wife hasn't said something to him.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 27, 2006)

Heading for heartbreak and taking his family with him.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 27, 2006)

Biblical reproof is in order here. If it continues to be a problem, the Session may need to step in (Matthew 18).


----------



## BJClark (Sep 27, 2006)

Romans922,

If you know this man speak up, take him aside, either to lunch or something, and tell him He needs to stop, because he's walking straight into a field of land mines, and things are going to blow up in his face if he doesn't start back tracking.

And if his wife doesn't know, HE needs to be the one to tell her, lest she show up at his job one day and one of these women make a comment to HER about how 'strong' her husbands hands are, and he starts lying to her on top of everything else, saying he never touched these women. (And as a friend, and a Christian, if He doesn't tell her, you need to, and you need to tell him if he doesn't stop what he's doing, and be honest with his wife about what he's doing, YOU WILL). 

And there is nothing he could say to her after that point that will make a difference. It will be worse, given the fact she's pregnant, and probably NOT feeling very attractive as it is, but a lie would compound the problem, because if he's caught in a lie, she will wonder what ELSE he is lying to her about, and what else he has lied to about in the past. Including his profession of love for her. 

Even if he is honest about it before someone else inadvertantly says something to her, she will still be hurt, and will probably cause her to feel even worse about her body and the fact she is pregnant and has virtually No control over how big her body is getting. 

sure there will be consequences by him being honest, but the fallout would be easier to work through. 





> So there is this touchy feely husband of wife and unborn child (not me) giving back rubs to a single woman [He doesn't necessarily mean anything bad by it]....



[Edited on 9-27-2006 by BJClark]

[Edited on 9-27-2006 by BJClark]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know the age of the couple and single woman...hopefully young enough to just be ignorant/naive and needing the foolishness pointed out.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. Just wanted other opinions on that matter...good job.

[Edited on 9-27-2006 by Romans922]


----------



## Richard King (Sep 27, 2006)

I have known guys like that. 
Maybe one of them was just too dumb to know better, 
the others were well aware of what they were doing though they could put on the innocent face and be stunned that you would think such a thing. 
Shocked at your dirty judgemental mind. 
I know at least one that eventually broke up a marriage by "just being there for a female friend."
Oldest trick in the book.

Bottom line...there is just some stuff you don't do. A clue is if you wouldn't do it with your wife standing there then you shouldn't do it at all.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 27, 2006)

Richard King,




> Bottom line...there is just some stuff you don't do. A clue is if you wouldn't do it with your wife standing there then you shouldn't do it at all.



Another is, if you wouldn't want another man's hands on your wife, you don't put your hands on another woman!


----------



## Cuirassier (Sep 27, 2006)

> Bottom line...there is just some stuff you don't do. A clue is if you wouldn't do it with your wife standing there then you shouldn't do it at all.
> 
> Another is, if you wouldn't want another man's hands on your wife, you don't put your hands on another woman!



TouchÃ©! - To that, I would add the following Biblical command:

Abstain from all appearance of evil. 1 Thessalonians 5:22 

dl

[Edited on 9-27-2006 by Cuirassier]


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 27, 2006)

Generally speaking, something bad has already taken place in the heart and there are definately problems in the spirit and mind. He's just a step away from doing something that will haunt him for the rest of his life.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 27, 2006)

We just had a situation like that in Portland - fortunately not at the church I attend!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 27, 2006)

Once upon a time back in the mainline there was this guy who openly professed belief (that was exceptional, trust me). He was married, had 5 children. He used to go around saying "I'm 13. Life begins at 40."

He had a habit of making passes at the young ladies, especially in crowded areas. One day he pinched one of them out in the "narthex" where the crowd had gathered following the service. The young lady whipped around and said "EXCUSE ME, MR. I****!!!"

He never did it to her again. Eventually the man and his wife left the congregation. The next thing we knew they were divorced.


----------

